# Tenacity Temp at application??



## xfire0879 (Jul 19, 2020)

This is my first post....so don't shoot me.

I'm unclear on the application temp range for Tenacity. Currently our day time highs are above 85. But our early evenings hover in the high 70 to 80. When the temp is within the proper range, can I do an application IF the temp won't be out of range for 6 to 8 hours?

Thanks in advance, for your help.

Retired Calif Career F.F.
Enjoying Life, and moving at a slower pace.
In a Historic MidWest City


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

At what rate and do you plan on blanket or spot spraying?


----------



## xfire0879 (Jul 19, 2020)

Blanket application, 2 gal sprayer, 1 tsp.

I'm trying to rid the front yard of Yellow Nutsedge and Wild Violet. It's bad enough that spot spaying would become blanket coverage in the end.


----------



## xfire0879 (Jul 19, 2020)

I received this response from another inquiry made to a different source.

"Tenacity Herbicide may be applied when soil temperatures are around 55 degrees or higher. Do not apply when air temperature exceeds 85 degrees. Applying during high temps can result in stress on the grass and grass damage due to high temperatures. Try applying Tenacity early morning before high temps."


----------

